# My little Snickers!!!



## Snickers Mom (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok. So I have had her awhile and have taken lots of pics, but only have gotten a couple onto the computer. I will add more when I get them on. 

[attachment=0:z227mn2z]Hedgie.jpg[/attachment:z227mn2z]
[attachment=1:z227mn2z]hedgie2a.jpg[/attachment:z227mn2z]


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

oh my gosh! thouse pictures are adorable!! the last one is just too cute!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She looks like a little angel! I look forward to more pictures.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hehehe, I love the sleepy pictures! Her expression in the second one is priceless. :lol:


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I love that 2nd pic.
She looks soooo sweet and innocent!


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Very cute  

Neither of mine will sleep in the open like that.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

she is just gorgeous! What a cutie pie. Especially the last picture. Adorable!


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

What a sweetie! Too adorable


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is such a cutie.


----------



## Snickers Mom (Aug 31, 2009)

hehehe. Thanks everyone. Well she wasnt in the open She was under a pillow and I lifted it up and that was a pre noticing look on her. lol. You know before she noticed that someone took the soft cushy stuff that kept her hidden from the great mean light and huge giants that constantly disturb her sleep. lol. Ill post more soon.


----------

